# Rotation d'images depuis le Finder



## p3rc3v4l (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour !

Mon rêve dans la vie, ce serait de pouvoir presser une seule touche depuis le Finder pour effectuer une rotation de 90° sur l'image sélectionnée, plutôt que de devoir passer par Aperçu pour le faire.
Le but serait donc de créer un raccourci clavier assigné à un script.

Pour ce faire, j'ai donc testé quelques solutions via Automator :

*Solution 1*
Utiliser l'action "Pivoter les images", comme ceci, puis l'assigner à un raccourci depuis Préférences Système / Clavier / Services.





Le problème, c'est que pour une raison tout à fait obscure, la taille de l'image double à chaque rotation ! Et donc son poids augmente de façon exponentielle. Etonnant, non ?!
Qu'à cela ne tienne : rusé comme le renard, j'ai donc ajouté ceci :




Maintenant c'est bon, la taille et le poids de l'image se stabilisent à chaque rotation.
Donc c'est chouette, ok, ça fait le job... Mais malgré tout ça prend un poil de temps à chaque rotation, et étant perfectionniste j'ai l'impression qu'il est possible de trouver une solution plus propre et plus optimale en passant directement par un Applescript, ou quelque chose du genre.


*Solution 2*
C'est là que j'aurais besoin de votre aide.
J'ai tenté d'utiliser des scripts, trouvé çà et là, pour effectuer directement l'action voulue.
Mais ne maîtrisant absolument pas ce domaine, je n'arrive pas à les faire fonctionner.

Par exemple, sur cette page il est indiqué qu'en entrant ce code, on peut rotater une image directement :

```
sips -r 90 image.jpg
```

Malheureusement, ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi, je pense que je l'utilise mal.
En plus, j'aimerais assigner ceci à un raccourci.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer là-dessus ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2018)

p3rc3v4l a dit:


> Malheureusement, ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi, je pense que je l'utilise mal.


Ça fonctionne très bien, mais dans le Terminal il faut indiquer le chemin ou dossier de l'image. Par exemple...



...tu fais glisser ton image derrière la commande...





...tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu as bien une rotation...



...ensuite à toi de d'automatiser le processus avec tes dossiers.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Octobre 2018)

Avec Mojave (en  2 clics quand même, c'est fatigant ) Barre d'espace > rotation


----------



## p3rc3v4l (8 Octobre 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

@Locke :
Ah d'accord, je comprends mieux l'idée...
Mais du coup, ça ne correspond pas du tout au fonctionnement que je recherchais, donc tant pis pour cette solution !

@Nouvoul 
Tiens donc, j'avais même pas pris connaissance de cette nouvelle feature !
C'est parfait, et ça va me motiver un peu pour faire la mise à jour du coup :-D


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Octobre 2018)

Je pensais que la rotation n'était que momentanée, mais non, on peut la conserver; je te signale aussi qu'avec barre d'espace on peut aussi annoter, gribouiller, cropper, comme dans Aperçu mais sans l'ouvrir, ça peut être pratique.


----------



## PJG (10 Octobre 2018)

p3rc3v4l a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que pour une raison tout à fait obscure, la taille de l'image double à chaque rotation ! Et donc son poids augmente de façon exponentielle. Etonnant, non ?!
> Qu'à cela ne tienne : rusé comme le renard, j'ai donc ajouté ceci :
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
 c'est bizarre cette histoire d'augmentation de poids...
J'ai le même script et tout fonctionne sans avoir ajouté ta dernière copie d'écran (Redimensionner les images). 
J'utilise le retournement des images, soit en sélectionnant "Services" "Pivoter les images "comme toi  " soit par glisser/poser directement sur l'icône de mon script. 





Tu peux tester. Fonctionne sur El Capitan. 
Sur Sierra, je ne sais pas. 
http://maccollection.free.fr//Avosmac2Pivoter.zip


----------

